# Baracuta heritage?



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been trolling for a nice Baracuta on eBay for quite a while, with no luck. Recently, I noticed that many of them are "by Van Heusen" and are made in Hong Kong. They have the Baracuta tag with the correct logo. I thought "real" Baracutas were all made in England? Are these jackets left over from an unfortunate chapter in Baracuta's history? Is the quality the same? Are they knockoffs? Anyone know the story?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a REAL baracuta from ebay for thirty something dollars. Made in England. It's a really old jacket............in navy, the color is kinda faded. But that's the way i like them, it feels like it's passed down from my grandfather. The real baracuta are also sized by chest size. Mine was a 36. One of the rare treasures I found on ebay.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

O'connells sell Baracudas, made in England. They look really nice, but I'm sure they would cost more than something from ebay. Maybe they would know the history?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> O'connells sell Baracudas, made in England. They look really nice, but I'm sure they would cost more than something from ebay. Maybe they would know the history?


When I bought mine, O"Connells' was selling them for $195...I think the price is now up to $205.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

KentW said:


> I've been trolling for a nice Baracuta on eBay for quite a while, with no luck. Recently, I noticed that many of them are "by Van Heusen" and are made in Hong Kong. They have the Baracuta tag with the correct logo. I thought "real" Baracutas were all made in England? Are these jackets left over from an unfortunate chapter in Baracuta's history? Is the quality the same? Are they knockoffs? Anyone know the story?


Back in the 60's and before they all came from England. I bought 2 from Spencer's here in Atlanta. Then the British company entered into a licensing agreement with Van Heusen, which started making all of those sold here. 
As usual, after a while, the American maker began dropping the quality lower and lower, seeking out cheaper labor and having them made off-shore in various Asian countries. I am not sure, but I think the British manufacturer kept the right to send some of the G-9 model in, but under a different brand name, which I cannot remember. If it comes to me, I will amend.
After largely destroying the reputation of the Baracuta name in this country, I think Van Heusen ended the licensing agreement a couple of years ago. Now the original manufacturer is using the name on those sent to the USA. Last time I looked Ben Silver was selling them.
See

P.S That's it-the later brand name-"Four Climes," thanks, HarryCoverts.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for that info, Ken. As a child (late 70s, early 80s) I remember baracuta jackets seemed rather ubiquitous and did not have much cachet.

I was surprised to learn from this board that they were originally made in England and now cost $200.00.

Now I know.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

KentW,

Below is a brief description of the maker of the G-9. Not the detail you were hoping for, unfortunately.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I was told by a salesman in a department store a few years ago, that Baracuta Jackets, were made at that time by Danni Mac (not sure of the spelling). 

Also on another occasion while wearing a Baracuta, an African guy told me he used to work in a factory that made them in his country, can't remember which country that was, again this was a few years ago 

The clothier John Simons, apparently used to advertise them as Rodney Harrington's jacket, hence the British name for this style of jacket; Harrington.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks to Ken and Tom. Between the two of you, you've answered my question! 

I may have to just order one from O'Connell's...I don't want to get stuck with one of those dodgy Asian-made jobs on eBay.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, look what I stumbled upon. Takes a while to load, but fun website. I wish it was possible to download some of those pictures -- Elvis, Steve McQueen, Arnold Palmer, and the Clash all wearing G9s.

The below link gives a full history. This suggests that Van Hueson made the G9 for Baracuta in the 1980s (at least from the picture - could have been previous or after also).

https://www.baracuta-g9.com/v2/history/


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

KentW, I bet you will be a bit surprised when the jacket from OConnell's arrives. You'll think: "how the hell can this cost 210 bucks?!" because the jacket is fairly light and not as substantial as you think. But a few days later, you'll understand why this jacket is so damn expensive.

at least that's what happened to me.


----------



## harrycoverts (Jun 23, 2005)

Back in the 70's, I purchased two Four Climes Baracuta jackets (both made in England)...one was the standard G-9, the other one had the following features:

-non-elasticized waistband (had a tab at each side with a small metal buckle) to snug it up a bit
-button cuffs
-higher quality pima cottton that the G-9

The model was another "G" coat, but for the life of me, I cannot recall the exact name. (I bleieve that I've since parted with that item, a search in the basement tonight will confirm).

Anyone know what that model was? Don't believe that has been available for some time.

Regards,

harrycoverts


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

harrycoverts said:


> Back in the 70's, I purchased two Four Climes Baracuta jackets (both made in England)...one was the standard G-9, the other one had the following features:
> 
> -non-elasticized waistband (had a tab at each side with a small metal buckle) to snug it up a bit
> -button cuffs
> ...


I believe you are referring to the Baracuta G4 'golf' jacket.

The Japanese are all over this...


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

That G-4 is mighty nice.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Baracuta*

I wore Baracuta jackets from 57-60; at least 4 of them. They were all made in England and the most popular was the "natural" color. Somehow VanHusen got involved and the quality went right down the toilet. O'Connell's sells the ones made in England and they appear to be exactly like the original. Do yourself a favor and buy that one; for get Ebay. On a similiar note, I recently purchased an original Baracuta trench coat (full length 48 inches). I believe they are quite rare. I've only seen two in my life. The first one in 1959 and the other I purchased a couple of weeks ago. They are usually irredescent (spelling?)in color (olive, tan, shades of aqua blue), double breasted, belted rain/trench coat. It is absolutely the most stunning coat I own. Yes, it keeps all rain out. If you have a chance to buy a Baracuta trenchcoat, do it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

One intense trench coat:


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Baracuta*

Thanks for posting that pic. Now, I've seen three Baracuta trenchcoats. Mine is basically the same except for the irredescence (spelling?) Can you determine what the one in your pic is selling for and what the size is? Again, thanks for your pic.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

seem to be a 40/120 CM

length is 110 CM.

I just googled baracuta trenchcoat and found that page, and i can't read Japanese that well.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

price is 23940 yen.

it's not sold yet.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Baracuta*

About $200.00; can't figure out the size. Our Asian friends seem to have all of the best clothes especially the repro flight jackets. You name it, they got it! Good for them.


----------



## harrycoverts (Jun 23, 2005)

Tucker said:


> I believe you are referring to the Baracuta G4 'golf' jacket.
> 
> The Japanese are all over this...


Thanks!

Does anyone know if the G-4 is available in tan? The websites have a variety of color...but no tan.

Regards,

harrycoverts


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's some links with lots of photos:


----------



## harrycoverts (Jun 23, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's some links with lots of photos:


Thanks for your reply...it provided a positive response to the age-old question, "Is there a Doctor in the house?"

Regards,

harrycoverts


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

alcon said:


> O'Connell's sells the ones made in England and they appear to be exactly like the original. Do yourself a favor and buy that one; for get Ebay.


That's what I decided to do. I've got one on order now (navy blue).


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

>>> www.kentandcurwen.co.uk


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's a ton of photos of Baracuta's in all colours:


----------



## smets (Sep 22, 2006)

I remember seeing some of the Four Clime ones at Cable Car recently. They were really nice and going for a pretty high price too. Is this who had the liscensing before Van Huesen? Are these superior to the UK ones today? Some of the ones on that japanese site look really interesting, i.e. corduroy, too bad there not available in the US.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone know if the G4 is available in the US or UK? The Japanese sites only have up to size 44 and I need a 46.


----------



## Super Fly (Nov 25, 2004)

Ditto. I want a 46.


----------

